# Bitte um Einschätzung: Alutech Wildsau Hardride FR 2012



## Poepaule (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo in die Runde.

  Ich habe mich etwas in das oben genannte Fahrrad verkuckt und hätte gerne ein paar Meinungen bezüglich Alltagstauglichkeit dieses Rades gehört. Hintergrund ist, dass ich Ausschau nach einem optisch schönem Fahrrad halte, dies wäre dann mein einziges Rad, ich würde es für die Stadt und kurze Touren (25km, 150Hm) nutzen wollen, aber auch mich hin und wieder in den Bikepark verirren. Folglich müsste es ein Fahrrad sein, dass ich im Bikepark nutzen kann, ich aber auch kleine Ansteige damit meistern könnte. Ich hatte die Möglichkeit das Canyon Torque Alpinist eine Woche lang zu fahren, und trotz 2,5 Bereifung fand ich es eigentlich optimal. Nur ist mir das 2013er Modell zu teuer.
  Die Wildsau fände ich eigentlich optimal, zwar etwas schwer, aber das bin ich auch, absenkbare Gabel und Zweifachkurbel. Das Einzige das mir etwas Sorge macht ist, dass das Oberrohr in L sehr kurz ist, sogar 15cm kürzer wie beispielsweise des M-Rahmens eines Fanes Enduro wenn ich richtig geschaut habe. Nun, ist es ein großes Problem, werde ich mir ständig die Knie ans Lenkrad hauen, oder ist die Sitzposition zu Aufrecht um mal etwas Höhenmeter zu machen? Oder ist das Fahrrad einfach nur etwas für den Park und ich würde den Kauf bereuen? Muss ich doch in Richtung Fanes umschauen?

  Gruß.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Oktober 2012)

Schiele Richtung Fanes. Es ist das bergab wie bergauf bessere Rad.
(Fanes schon gefahren, Enduro selbst besessen)

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poepaule (20. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, jedoch muss ich da noch etwas nachhaken, hoffe, dass die Fargen nicht zu doof sind.

 Das Torque, das ich fahren durfte, hatte eine absenkbare Gabel und ich habe diese Funktion oft bergauf genutzt, der Sitzwinkel war einfach viel besser/angenehmer und ich schaffte dann so ziemlich alles. Das Fanes Enduro v.1 hat, wenn ich das richtig sehe, keine absenkbare Gabel, wäre dies nicht ein großes Manko? Leider ist das Datenblatt der Wildsau auf der HP sehr informationsarm, um es mal nett zu formulieren... Oder spielt dabei das 15cm kürzere Oberrohr der Wildsau eine gewichtigere Rolle? 

Dass das Fanes das bessere Rad ist, ist doch nicht damit gleichzusetzen, dass die Wildsau schlecht ist, oder? Ich sehe mich als totalen Anfänger und werde definitiv nicht gleich mit 5m-drops anfangen und für so einen Bikepark wie Albstadt (der Nächste von mir) würden mir die 160mm doch reichen, so denke ich zumindest. Auch muss ich nicht in Weltrekordzeit die Berge hochkrakseln, mir reicht es, wenn ich nicht bei jedem kleinen Anstig das Rad schieben muss. Theoretisch müsste ich jede Antwort, die nicht "geht gar nicht" ist als "ist mit Einschränkungen machbar" interpretieren und eher an meinem Körpergewicht Einsparungen vornehmen, statt am Fahrrad?

Gruß.


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit schon mal ein Gespräch mit einem User hier im Forum bezüglich der Hardride und wenn du ihn anschreibst, wirst du nur lobende Worte über diesen Rahmen lesen und von meiner Seite wird da auch nichts anderes kommen Das Fanes kenn ich mittlerweile auch sehr gut und bin auch restlos begeistert als Tourenbike aber auf meine Sau als "kompromissloses Kampfschwein für den harten Spieleinsatz" lass ich nichts kommen und auch als Tourenbike habe ich esüber 5 Jahre gerne gefahren und könnte mich von diesem Bike auch nie trennen. Die Verstellmöglichkeiten der Hardride sind legendär und dieser Rahmen ist für mich optisch auch immer noch klasse und ausgereift und gerade für schwerere Fahrer ist ein Rahmen mit ausgeprägten Nehmerqualitäten nicht von Nachteil
Vielleicht kann ja mal der "schwerter" auch seinen Senf dazu geben
Ich kann es dir empfehlen, auch wenn ich ganz sicher nicht der Maßstab bin Denn ich halte eine alte Durolux auch für eine super Gabel und mir geht es in erster Linie um Spaß am fahren und wenig technische Defekte
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Piefke (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre (noch) eine Fanes und eine Wildsau HR FR, beide zweifach und mit 180er Gabel, beide Gabeln ohne Absenkung. An der Fanes braucht man die meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Die Wildsau lässt sich als FR-Tourer aufbauen und damit kann man auch Touren fahren.
Aber die Fanes geht wesentlich besser bergauf und das liegt nicht nur an der Masse, sondern vor allem an der Geometrie. Man sitzt auf der Fanes viel angenehmer, wenn es bergauf geht.
Bergab geht die Fanes auch sehr gut, die Wildsau nicht so viel besser. Ich werd jetzt meine Wildsau abgeben und mir zur Fanes ein HT aufbauen, der Rahmen ist heute gekommen.


----------



## Poepaule (20. Oktober 2012)

Hey, danke nochmals.

Übersetzt würdet ihr also folgendes meinen: Geht man rational an einen Kauf eines Fahrrads an, so würde man von der Wildsau Abstandnehmen, es gibt nun mal bessere Alternativen. Lässt man dies weg und möchte ein Fahrrad, das man nicht jeden Tag in der Stadt oder auf Waldwegen sieht, und ist man sich dessen bewusst, dass man keinen Weltrekorden nachjagt, so kann man gerne zur Wildsau greifen. 

Ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die keinen Wert auf optimale Funktionalität setzen, oder immer vernunftgemäß Entscheidungen treffen. So habe ich bspw. einen Bekannten, der milde belächelt wird weil sein Trek Session 88 wohl noch nie einen Bikepark gesehen hatte, ich denke: So what!?

Eine Wildsau zu kaufen würde ich mit einem Kauf einer Harley (recht veraltete Technik, zu teuer, unpraktisch für deutsche Straßen) oder eines Longboards (trägt man mehr rum als man draufsteht) vergleichen wollen, man kauft ein Image und eine Einstellung, auch wenn es hin und wieder peinlich sein kann.    
Gruß.


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Oktober 2012)

Poepaule schrieb:


> Hey, danke nochmals.
> 
> Übersetzt würdet ihr also folgendes meinen: Geht man rational an einen Kauf eines Fahrrads an, so würde man von der Wildsau Abstandnehmen, es gibt nun mal bessere Alternativen. Lässt man dies weg und möchte ein Fahrrad, das man nicht jeden Tag in der Stadt oder auf Waldwegen sieht, und ist man sich dessen bewusst, dass man keinen Weltrekorden nachjagt, so kann man gerne zur Wildsau greifen.
> 
> ...



Würde ich so unterstreichen und stabil ist die Sau ohne Ende

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## ollo (21. Oktober 2012)

Poepaule schrieb:


> .............
> ............. man kauft ein Image und eine Einstellung, auch wenn es hin und wieder peinlich sein kann.
> Gruß.




....... und wer auf Image und das was die anderen über einen denken (man wäre erstaunt wie selten das eh geschieht) pfeift und weg vom Schubladen denken geht, der hat dann auch SEIN RAD gefunden mit dem ER spaß hat


----------



## flyingscot (21. Oktober 2012)

Also meine Hardride nutze ich seit einiger Zeit als Bikepark-DH-Schredder. Doppelbrücke und 200mm vorne/hinten. Daher finde ich den Vergleich zur Fanes Enduro recht amüsant. Die Wildsau ist einfach ungleich stabiler aber auch schwerer gebaut.

Zuerst als Freerider aufgebaut (versenkbare 66, Zweifach-Kurbel) war mir persönlich die Wildsau für Touren aber auch zu schwer (18kg). Für meine Endurotouren zwischen 1000-2000hm reichen mir auch 160mm Federweg...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Oktober 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Also meine Hardride nutze ich seit einiger Zeit als Bikepark-DH-Schredder. Doppelbrücke und 200mm vorne/hinten. Daher finde ich den Vergleich zur Fanes Enduro recht amüsant. Die Wildsau ist einfach ungleich stabiler aber auch schwerer gebaut.
> 
> Zuerst als Freerider aufgebaut (versenkbare 66, Zweifach-Kurbel) war mir persönlich die Wildsau für Touren aber auch zu schwer (18kg). Für meine Endurotouren zwischen 1000-2000hm reichen mir auch 160mm Federweg...



Was soll an dem Vergleich amüsant sein? Ich hatte zwar nur eine Enduro (nach Bruch mit Hardride Unterrohr und Gussets) aber die hat ja bekanntlich die gleiche Geometrie, den gleichen Hinterbau und die grob gleiche Performance wie die Hardride. Bleischwer war die auch, soweit patt. Haltbarer als die Fanes wohl eher nicht (siehe Bruch mit extrem kulanter Abwicklung)

Also:
Die Fanes hat die modernere Geometrie (Sitzwinkel!!!), ist nicht so scharf übersetzt (relevant für schwere Fahrer) und hat den deutlich moderneren Hinterbau. Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht - das hab ich nicht aus Linkage abgeleitet sondern auf einer gepflegten Probefahrt in Bistensee ausprobiert. Das ich mich irgendwie auf Fahrwerke und ihre Performance verstehe kannst du mir hoffentlich zumindest aus Berufsgründen zugestehen. 

Über Stabilität müssen wir nicht diskutieren. Haltbar sind beide Räder. Im Zweifel halt Sennes statt Fanes. Wartezeit und -Willen vorausgesetzt. 

Falls ich den "amüsanten" Teil des Vergleichs verpasst hab so bitte ich dich ihn nochmals zu markieren, vielleicht farblich oder mit *BOLTED*.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## flyingscot (22. Oktober 2012)

Es klang so, als ob jedes Enduro auch als Downhiller eingesetzt werden dürfte/könnte (also inkl. langer Gabel usw.), so wie es bei der Hardride wirklich möglich ist.

Mein Enduro (Helius AM) würde ich jedenfalls keine 3m-Drops runterscheuchen.

Aber richtig, die Hinterbauübersetzung ist etwas "antiquiert". Auch der Sitzwinkel ist nicht zeitgemäß, das Gewicht sowieso...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwerter (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde dann auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Die Wíldsau ist und bleibt aus meiner Sicht eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Ich habe im Bikepark und auf Touren ein komplettes Bike. Es sind keine Kompromisse einzugehen. Zwar hau ich damit keine 3 Meter Drops weg, Angst  doch Spass genug habe ich im Bikepark. Auf einer Tour dürfte aufgrund des Gewichtes von 19 kg jedem klar sein, dass es nötig ist etwas mehr Zeit am Berg mitzubringen. Nach einigen Hm am Gardasee weiss ich wovon ich spreche. 
Ich fahre mit einer 160er Gabel und einem RocoR Dämpfer. Die GAbel kann ich versenken, was ich aber sehr lästig finde. Bei einer Körpergrösse von 186 cm und einem fahrbereiten Gewicht von 92 Kg komme ich mit dem L-Rahmen super zurecht. Nach Anpassung der Tretlagerhöhe habe ich keine Probleme mit der Sitzposition. Lenker ist ein Holzfeller mit 35mm Rise. Den Gabelschaft lass nicht zu kurz. Sieht zwar hinterher nicht so dolle mit den Spacer aus aber so ist man flexibel. Bergab ist die Wildsau absolut genial und bringt ein sicheres Gefühl mit. Kein Knartschen, kein Lagerspiel. Und ein Torque ist kein Kompromiss zu einer Wildsau. Ich fahre seit 7 Jahren Canyon und rede nicht schlecht über Canyon. Aber was die Stabilität angeht ist die Sau besser. Service und Kundenfreundlichkeit ist nicht zu überbieten. Jürgen ist ein Knaller und ich bin froh ihn in seiner verrückten Werkstatt kennengelernt zu haben. Du kannst ihn immer kontaktieren und bekommst rasch eine Anrwort. Mit rasch meine ich in wenigen Stunden per E-Mail. Er versucht immer Dir zu helfen. Ich bin froh eine Wildsau zu fahren, sie wurde in Deutschland geschweisst mit viel Liebe zum Detail. Made in Germany unterm Ar...!Geil! Die Entscheidung fiel mir leicht, da ich von Williwildsau die Tips bekommen habe und ich mich zu 100% auf ihn verlassen konnte. Ich werde mein Schweinchen nie wieder hergeben. Es war die richtige Entscheidung. Es liegt an Dir für was Du Dich entscheidest.


----------



## Landus (22. Oktober 2012)

Dann geb ich jetzt ebenfalls mal meinen Senf dazu

Ich hab Wildsau und Fanes beide in M. Die Wildsau habe ich fast ein Jahr lang als "Tourenbike" im Mittelgebirge genutzt. Hab eine 1x10 Schaltung verbaut, und binn bisher überall raufgekommen, nur an steilen Anstiegen muss man sich etwas quälen. Natürlich ging es damit immer etwas gemütlicher bergauf, das ist klar. Hab mich dann entschieden, mir trotzdem noch ein Fanes zu gönnen, da es bergauf halt schon etwas zügiger vorangeht.

Die Sau wird jetzt hauptsächlich für den bikepark oder etwas gemütlichere Touren genutzt. Bergab kann die Sau natürlich viel mehr einstecken und in Sachen Stabilität ist das Teil unschlagbar

Der bessere Allrounder ist das Fanes, zum Schreddern ist die Sau besser. Es kommt eben darauf an, wo du deine Prioritäten setzt


----------



## Poepaule (25. Oktober 2012)

Hey, wollte mich noch bei allen für die Kommentare bedanken!
Ich denke, dass ich mit der Wildsau wohl nichts falsch machen werde, da ich nicht vorhabe die Alpen zu überqueren und ich kein Problem damit habe als letzter am Berg anzukommen, da in der Stadt so ziemlich jedes Fahrrad zu gebrauchen ist, und da für den Bikepark auch ausreichen Reserven vorhanden sind. Nur das kurze Oberrohr hat mich etwas verunsichert, aber da habt ihr mir die Angst schon genommen.
Jetzt heisst es noch etwas zu sparen und es dann in L zu bestellen.
Gruß.


----------



## schwerter (25. Oktober 2012)

Yes, richtige Wahl. Und der Jürgen wird Dich glücklich machen. Kleiner Tip: Wenn, dann hol es Dir direkt bei Ihm ab. Es ist ein Erlebnis. Mir waren es die 500 km wert. Er freut sich wenn er den neuen Besitzer kennenlernt.


----------



## Poepaule (25. Oktober 2012)

Das wären dann 826km bei mir, und ich hätte nicht mal die Möglichteit es zu transportieren...


----------



## Olli_itz (25. Oktober 2012)

Poepaule schrieb:


> und ich hätte nicht mal die Möglichteit es zu transportieren...



Es hat Räder und Pedale.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

